# The Marquis Dripper



## kimbo (20/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/11/14)

Nice find and nice dripper, but that price! $145. Eish. A bit much for me.
I do, however, like that ohm meter the guy is using in the vid. Can't seem to find anything similar on google. Anyone else seen something like that? I wouldn't mind paying the atty's price for an ohm meter like that.
Might be that he built that ohm meter himself.


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

zadiac said:


> Nice find and nice dripper, but that price! $145. Eish. A bit much for me.
> I do, however, like that ohm meter the guy is using in the vid. Can't seem to find anything similar on google. Anyone else seen something like that? I wouldn't mind paying the atty's price for an ohm meter like that.
> Might be that he built that ohm meter himself.



I thought that was quite nifty as well


----------



## hands (20/11/14)

very sweet ohm meter


----------



## kimbo (20/11/14)

hands said:


> very sweet ohm meter



I see in the Youtube comments he say it is a custom build box /me looking at @johan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (21/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I see in the Youtube comments he say it is a custom build box /me looking at @johan



That is a pity. Would've bought one immediately if I found it. It's really an awesome device. Gonna pm him for the design.


----------



## kimbo (21/11/14)




----------

